# Looking for a classic Am.Bully kennel



## MY MIKADO

I want a puppy so bad. I want an am.bully this time around I like everything I have read about them. I do not really care for the pocket or extreme am.bullies tho. I want a classic style one. So I have been searching the net ( takes along time with dial-up). I found one kennel that has a handsome male and a female that I like too but I don't know anything about them other than what I read on their website. http://darkknightkennel.webs.com/ I was wondering if anyone on here knew anything about them. And if anyone could start me out in the right direction for a good breeder. I should let you know that I dont have alot of money. I would like to find a pup for around 800-1,000.00. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Sadie

Sharon Hun I can't see the website it's giving me an error ?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Click here it worked for me


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Sharon, I looked at the site and they are ok looking dogs but they don't have any stacked or side shots of any of them; moreover, they come from champion lines but I do not see any of those dogs in the ring. Most of the breeders I know breed Standard or Pocket bullies. Semper Fi does have classic style, but they do not breed that often; however, Manny might be able to point you in the right direction. My biggest piece of advice and something BTK always says is if you are going to spend $3000 on a dog you better spend $300 on a plane ticket to go see that dog on person and put your hands on it yourself. I know you are not wanting to spend 3gs, but the same concept still applies. I'll see if I can find some more kennels for you to look at.


----------



## Sadie

Thanks I can see the site now ....


----------



## Sadie

Sharon the dogs look ok I wish the kennel had some titles on the dogs they are breeding it looks like 1 pup took best in show not sure with what registry I think 1 grand for a pup is steep for parents who havent really done anything or proven themselves in the show ring I don't see any health testing either. I personally if it was me wouldn't drop that kind if money on a pup who's parents don't have any show/ working titles and haven't had some sort of health testing done prior to them being bred that's just me though.


----------



## MY MIKADO

That is what I was seeing to on the site that is why I wondered if anyone knew them personally. 

Thanks Lauren if you could find me some sites to look at. I would like a pup this summer but if I have to wait another year then I wait. I want to be happy with the breeders and the dog.


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny

I'm not familiar at all with this kennel. Me personally I would not purchase a pup off their litter. Just from the male is ok, nothing special and the female really does not look be of breeding quality.

Thanks for the plug Lauren. We don't do many breedings and when we do we normally have a waiting list.

One kennel I can recommend that comes to mind is pit bull american bully bullies american pit bully kennel puppies North Carolina UKC ABKC AKC


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> I'm not familiar at all with this kennel. Me personally I would not purchase a pup off their litter. Just from the male is ok, nothing special and the female really does not look be of breeding quality.
> 
> Thanks for the plug Lauren. We don't do many breedings and when we do we normally have a waiting list.
> 
> One kennel I can recommend that comes to mind is pit bull american bully bullies american pit bully kennel puppies North Carolina UKC ABKC AKC


Good looking out, Manny. I love Joker he is a super nice dog! Joker is an ABKC champ, Sharon. I really like that tri dog Doubletakes '10' that is for sale on their site. I will see if I can find some other kennels for you too.


----------



## DueceAddicTed

I just wanted to say Sharon would make a great Bully owner and make any breeder proud she owns their dog ....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DueceAddicTed said:


> I just wanted to say Sharon would make a great Bully owner and make any breeder proud she owns their dog ....


----------



## MY MIKADO

Aww Thanks Ronnie. That was super nice of you.


"10" is a handsome dog but I really want a pup so I can train it in alot of different activities. I realize I can train an older dog but I have that puppy fever I am sure you can all relate. 

Like I said I will wait for however long it takes to get the right dog for me.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

MY MIKADO said:


> Aww Thanks Ronnie. That was super nice of you.
> 
> "10" is a handsome dog but I really want a pup so I can train it in alot of different activities. I realize I can train an older dog but I have that puppy fever I am sure you can all relate.
> 
> Like I said I will wait for however long it takes to get the right dog for me.


LOL Sharon I was thinking of 10 more for me haha


----------



## Chloesmygirl

I really like the way ""Heavens Darkest Knight" looks. His name is Kratos. As far as bullies go it seems like he is a little more athletic and that's the type I'd go for. I've seen this dog on another forum. Pretty boy, IMO.


----------



## MY MIKADO

See I thought he was a nice looking dog too. But the web site has no mention of health tests or that they show their dogs either. I want to get a dog from a good breeder that has the best intentions for their dogs not just some one out to make some $$$.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Check your pms, Sharon.


----------



## SouthernMystery

American bully breeders hardly health test. Ive talked to them before and she's reay willing to work with you on a pup and she's willing to please her customers. I think she shows in Ukv if I'm not mistaken. Email her and get to know her,she's a really nice person.

My friend jerry breeds Ukc ch American bullies,but he doesn't health test. To be honest most American bully breeders don't.


----------



## NobleQnz

hey sharon good post im actually in the process of looking for a puppy too. i found this kennel and fell in love with there dogs. 
.:Suarez Bulls Kennels:. Puppies


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

NobleQnz said:


> hey sharon good post im actually in the process of looking for a puppy too. i found this kennel and fell in love with there dogs.
> .:Suarez Bulls Kennels:.**** Puppies


Suarez has some nice dogs.... Love the Samurai Paco, Checkmate, Gargoyle 1 and 2! Suarez breeds mostly pocket class though.


----------



## Beedeezy10

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Suarez has some nice dogs.... Love the Samurai Paco, Checkmate, Gargoyle 1 and 2! Suarez breeds mostly pocket class though.


Yes he does! If I only had the money....smh Gargoyle 1 is gorgeous!


----------



## Cindy1979

Looked at the pedigree from tlk's bullevard and saw that his grandparents have the same father. They are brother and sister. Same thing with females X, Daisy and Doubletakes dreams. Sorry but i'm calling it inbreeding.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cindy1979 said:


> Looked at the pedigree from tlk's bullevard and saw that his grandparents have the same father. They are brother and sister. Same thing with females X, Daisy and Doubletakes dreams. Sorry but i'm calling it inbreeding.


It is called inbreeding and it is very common in the APBT, American Bully, and Am Staff. If done correctly it has excellent results. What is wrong with Doubletakes's ped? She has a very nice one.


----------



## Cindy1979

There can be a list of possible health complications and deformities.One danger of dog inbreeding is extremely weak immune systems. Other dangers of dog inbreeding include physical deformities. The puppies that have resulted from inbreeding stand a high chance of inheriting genetic conditions and mutations. This puts them at a high risk for not living a full life span.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Cindy1979 said:


> There can be a list of possible health complications and deformities.One danger of dog inbreeding is extremely weak immune systems. Other dangers of dog inbreeding include physical deformities. The puppies that have resulted from inbreeding stand a high chance of inheriting genetic conditions and mutations. This puts them at a high risk for not living a full life span.


Yes, I am aware of the issues that inbreeding can have. If you go to the health section I have posted threads about inbreeding, outcrossing, and linebreeding. Inbreeding shouldn't be done by novice breeders, but for those who know what they are doing there can be some beautiful results.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN

good luck, ambullies are such a great breed but many breeders arent as great as their dogs. be careful who u deal with in this bully world.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> good luck, ambullies are such a great breed but many breeders arent as great as their dogs. be careful who u deal with in this bully world.


True that, Massssta


----------



## dixieland

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yes, I am aware of the issues that inbreeding can have. If you go to the health section I have posted threads about inbreeding, outcrossing, and linebreeding. Inbreeding shouldn't be done by novice breeders, but for those who know what they are doing there can be some beautiful results.


:goodpost:


----------



## B-TownBullyz

I know a guy named Jerry who breeds classic... His kennel is Powerhaus Kennels. and he has multi UKC Champs and soon Warchef will be and ABKC Champ. let me know n ill pm ur his info


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

B-TownBullyz said:


> I know a guy named Jerry who breeds classic... His kennel is Powerhaus Kennels. and he has multi UKC Champs and soon Warchef will be and ABKC Champ. let me know n ill pm ur his info


I believe Sharon has decided to not get a bully.


----------



## Chavezpits

I would do more research on any kennel that I want to get a dog from, I would look at alot of pups before deciding on anything. If you are truely looking for a "classic" dog I would suggest that parents be UKC CH or GRCH before buying-ABKC too but make sure to know what class they CH out of. I wrote the Classic based on the older UKC/AKC style dogs from the past~more bone and substance~then UKC might allow but very important that they still might compete in the other Reg's because they still fit some of the standard. I saw many dogs at the Bully shows and felt that we needed a class just for them so all styles (var) be covered. Most of the Varieties were written because of the fun classes we were having and how some dogs did not fit the original ABKC STD dog(RE type)-that's how it all started. Good luck on finding that perfect puppy.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Chavezpits said:


> I would do more research on any kennel that I want to get a dog from, I would look at alot of pups before deciding on anything. If you are truely looking for a "classic" dog I would suggest that parents be UKC CH or GRCH before buying-ABKC too but make sure to know what class they CH out of. I wrote the Classic based on the older UKC/AKC style dogs from the past~more bone and substance~then UKC might allow but very important that they still might compete in the other Reg's because they still fit some of the standard. I saw many dogs at the Bully shows and felt that we needed a class just for them so all styles (var) be covered. Most of the Varieties were written because of the fun classes we were having and how some dogs did not fit the original ABKC STD dog(RE type)-that's how it all started. Good luck on finding that perfect puppy.


HIIIIIIIIII MICHELLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Chavezpits said:


> I would do more research on any kennel that I want to get a dog from, I would look at alot of pups before deciding on anything. If you are truely looking for a "classic" dog I would suggest that parents be UKC CH or GRCH before buying-ABKC too but make sure to know what class they CH out of. I wrote the Classic based on the older UKC/AKC style dogs from the past~more bone and substance~then UKC might allow but very important that they still might compete in the other Reg's because they still fit some of the standard. I saw many dogs at the Bully shows and felt that we needed a class just for them so all styles (var) be covered. Most of the Varieties were written because of the fun classes we were having and how some dogs did not fit the original ABKC STD dog(RE type)-that's how it all started. Good luck on finding that perfect puppy.


EXCELLENT POST and from the horse's mouth. Thank you!


----------



## Chavezpits

Hi!! I did not even know about this section! Nice!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Chavezpits said:


> Hi!! I did not even know about this section! Nice!


It is new and still a work in progress


----------

